# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: ارتباط با تلگرام

## hamed_vb

سلام دوستان این سوال خیلی ها هستش که چطور میشه توسط ویژوال بیسیک با تلگرام ارتباط بر قرارکرد ممن سایت های خارجی و ایرانی رو خیلی گشتم اما اصلا در مورد چیزی گفته نشده ولی میخوام  اونایی که این روش رو بلدن یه همتی بکنن و کمک کنن اگر امکانش هست لطفا روش و یا حتی اگر سورس کد ساده مختص این موضوع باشه رو در دسترس دوستان هم قرار بدن ممنونم.
ضمناً منظورم از ارتباط با تلگرام این نیست که با ویژوال بیسیک جوین بشیم منظورم اینه که اپلیکیشن دسکتاپ تلگرام باز باشه و وی بی پیام تکست رو انتقال بده به تلگرام دستکتاپ

----------


## samiasoft

درود

میدونید گاها چرا پاسخ سوالتون رو پیدا نمیکنید ؟ چون شما عوض اینکه به دنبال "کل" باشید "جز" رو سرچ میکنید!! حتی من که با سی شارپ و php ربات میسازم داخل سایت تلگرام که منبع اصلیشه ننوشته که در سی شارپ یا php چطوری با اینا کار کنی چرا که فقط پارامتر هارو بهتون قرار داده....کافیه این پارامتر ها رو اجرا کنید همین!!!


بهترین منبع همانطور که گفتم خود سایت سازنده هستش که در ادرس زیر کلیه api ها قرار دارد :

https://core.telegram.org/bots/api#available-types

که بایستی بصورت وب رکوئست پارامتر ها رو بفرستید. به عنوان مثال یک پروژه اماده کردم که ضمیمه میکنم بقیش به تلاش خودتون وابسته هست.

https://t.me/proogramming/53

----------


## mohammadcoder

سلام .
مشکل اینجاست که روش شما برای ربات جواب میده . در واقع یوزر نیست و راهکار شما برای برنامه نویسی ربات بسیار عالیه . البته یک مشکل ... بین دو ربات نمیشه ارتباط برقرار کرد !!!

----------

